# New A3 Light Switch



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

Since I have the s-line package which is brushed aluminum, and the mirror covers I wanted the GTI pedals and the TT dead pedal. So while I was ordering the pedals I saw an interior shot of the new TT which had a light switch that had brushed aluminum on it and looked like it matched the ones in the A3. I figured it would go good with the other things in the car so I wanted it. I did some looking through the new TT parts, thanks to Martyn @ vagparts, and found that the switch I originally put in the car to do the fog light mod is used in the new TT as the regular switch, and that there is another one used for the aluminum package. So I ordered it up with my new pedals and a few other things. Here are the pictures
*EDIT: * The part number of the one i got is "8J1 941 531 G/5PR" which is for "front fogs, rear fogs, drl, auto, coming home and the dimmer"





Even the dog got excited to see it











_Modified by xt0rted at 5:34 PM 10/10/2006_


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice find!
Was there an Audi part number on the box?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

part # would be good thanx


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (xt0rted)*

You are about to start a run on that part


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (xt0rted)*

The part number of the one I had (front/rear fogs, drl, auto, coming home, dimmer) was "8P1 941 531 AK/5PR" and the new one I got was "8J1 941 531 G/5PR". The "5PR" is a color code for what audi calls "Soul (black)", they all have the same color so that isn't needed when ordering. I'd give Martyn an email at vagparts to have him check what one you need before ordering. You may also have to wait a few weeks for them to get the switches in since they only just started getting them in stock.
Edit:
In case anyone wants to do the rear fog light mod but likes the look of the regular switch, mine is up for sale in the parts section.


_Modified by xt0rted at 5:46 PM 10/10/2006_


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (xt0rted)*

Thanks for posting the P/N!


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting the P/N. Mine is ordered already


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

I checked with my local Audi parts guy. The part number checked out but it's not available in his invoicing or order programs. Looks like it's vagparts for me. I don't have the patience to wait for the N. American version.


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

Would it be cheaper for one person to order a few of them to save on shipping? Then 
they can be shipped throughout the US to whomever wants them individually for a fraction of the shipping cost?
Anyone else thinking that?


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (xt0rted)*

What was the Cost?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (cbpagent)*

it was 41 GBP, which comes out to around 76 USD (same as the regular switch), i ordered some other stuff too but the shipping was somewhere around 20 - 25 USD i think. you should be able to get 10 or so switches in the same box at the same weight that my stuff came in. so yea it should be cheeper.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

somebody said groupbuy? im in.
i do remember a thread warning about the EXTREME number of switch variations depending on optionsr - rhd, lhd, no xenon, xenon, bixenon, bixenon adaptive, convenience package, etc etc etc..


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_somebody said groupbuy? im in.
i do remember a thread warning about the EXTREME number of switch variations depending on optionsr - rhd, lhd, no xenon, xenon, bixenon, bixenon adaptive, convenience package, etc etc etc..


You are right, but the catch here is that the new TT doesn't have as many configurations as the A3 does, at least not yet anyhow. The A3 has 60 some odd switches to choose from where as the TT has around 16 or so to choose from.
So there is a chance that some people, despite wanting the switch, won’t get a direct fit. 
The option then is to swap the knob, because that's really the only difference, unless you want to do the rear fog light mod too, then you'd need to get the proper switch plus the aluminum one to swap the knob from.
I'm not sure if there's just a part number for the knob or the switch it self (excluding the surround, dimmer, drl, coming home stuff), I’ll check for a part number on the knob when I go home. That would be a cheaper alternative for people and a lot easier for ordering.

*EDIT:*
I should of also mentioned that if you can’t find a direct fit then you can look for the one that has the right knob options (fogs, auto, lights) and the coming home feature, or lack of if you don’t have it, then when you get the new switch you can pop out your old controls (the spot where the dimmer/drl controls are) and put them into the new switch. I took my old switch apart one night when I was bored and it’s really easy, few tabs and its out. The nice thing about that is then you retain your functions (if you can’t find the right switch) and the plug is on the back of the piece you take out so it's guaranteed to work.


_Modified by xt0rted at 1:23 PM 10/11/2006_


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

left a message in the classifieds section...let me know if the old switch is still available...thanks


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*

I looked but I can't find a part number for just the knob.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

Mmmm I believe it is sold as a switch module, ie. the knob is not available by itself...


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_Mmmm I believe it is sold as a switch module, ie. the knob is not available by itself...

the weird part is you can get either the entire thing, or the control/lighting module that goes in the switch. odd they don't offer the other part on it's own


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

it is the whole part, not the knob. 
Its also not new, its old, its avaiable here in Germany for the A3's.
I put this in mine, bought it here, don't remember the price. But I'll do a group buy and bring them back personally with me from Germany if enough are interested. At least 10 to make it worth while.
I'm flying back home to FL on the 28th so I could send them out the next week with UPS to everyone.
$5 shipping UPS Ground
I'll get the price of the part hopefully by next monday. But its definetly a lot cheaper than having to go through a 3rd party parts dealer.
Its the one that has:
Off - Auto - Parking Lights - Reg Head Lights - Front Fog, Rear Fog - Coming-Home button, DRL turn knob and instrument light dimming knob
EDIT: Didn't see the chrome/metal trim on the knob.
I can get those too, either or.


_Modified by justdanorm at 11:52 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_it is the whole part, not the knob. 
Its also not new, its old, its avaiable here in Germany for the A3's.
I put this in mine, bought it here, don't remember the price. But I'll do a group buy and bring them back personally with me from Germany if enough are interested. At least 10 to make it worth while.
I'm flying back home to FL on the 28th so I could send them out the next week with UPS to everyone.
$5 shipping UPS Ground
I'll get the price of the part hopefully by next monday. But its definetly a lot cheaper than having to go through a 3rd party parts dealer.
Its the one that has:
Off - Auto - Parking Lights - Reg Head Lights - Front Fog, Rear Fog - Coming-Home button, DRL turn knob and instrument light dimming knob
EDIT: Didn't see the chrome/metal trim on the knob.
I can get those too, either or.

_Modified by justdanorm at 11:52 AM 10-12-2006_

Count me in for the switch you described above w/ aluminum trim. I'll even throw you a deposit if need be. Let's get this group buy going.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frozenrubber* »_Count me in for the switch you described above w/ aluminum trim. I'll even throw you a deposit if need be. Let's get this group buy going.

2x


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*

group buy!! i'm in


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

justdanorm: Why don't you make a new group buy thread. I'm sure we can put together at least 10 buyers in no time...we've already have three...


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for offering the GB.
Do we have an idea of price? I have the same 3.2 Q configuration as xt0rted (8J1 941 531 G/5PR).


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frozenrubber* »_justdanorm: Why don't you make a new group buy thread. I'm sure we can put together at least 10 buyers in no time...we've already have three...

I'd like to do a GB thread but I don't have a sponsor.
Any advertsier want to sponsor me?
I will be purchasing at least 10 of the above mentioned switches (8J1 941 531 G 5PR) Switch with:
Off
Auto Head Lights
Parking Lights
Reg Headlights on
Front & Rear Fogs
Coming Home Button
Instrument Cluster Dimmer
DRL Switch
(I think thats it, trying to pull this from memory)
With the aluminum trim on the turn knob for the headlights.
I'll make a thread just asking for interest and see how many people want one.
(price will be in the thread, with shipping costs also)















EDIT for Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2878486


_Modified by justdanorm at 4:15 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (xt0rted)*

xt0rted, what did you pay for your switch? US$?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (justdanorm)*

From a few posts up...

_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_it was 41 GBP, which comes out to around 76 USD (same as the regular switch), i ordered some other stuff too but the shipping was somewhere around 20 - 25 USD i think. you should be able to get 10 or so switches in the same box at the same weight that my stuff came in. so yea it should be cheeper.


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (xt0rted)*

Just wondering what does the DRL turn knob do for bi-xenon owners? As my 3.2Q doesn't have the DRL knob?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_Just wondering what does the DRL turn knob do for bi-xenon owners? As my 3.2Q doesn't have the DRL knob?

i think the knob does nothing unless you wire the DRL bulb --> http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_Just wondering what does the DRL turn knob do for bi-xenon owners? As my 3.2Q doesn't have the DRL knob?

In the US, the DRL knob turns on separate (white) lights inside the main head lamp housings. I believe they're different than the city lights - much brighter.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_Just wondering what does the DRL turn knob do for bi-xenon owners? As my 3.2Q doesn't have the DRL knob?

You don't have a DRL switch because DRLs aren't optional in Canada.


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (mike3141)*

As long as I can still use the new switch. Just no function on the DRL adjustment is fine with me.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: New A3 Light Switch (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_As long as I can still use the new switch. Just no function on the DRL adjustment is fine with me.

You should be able to use this switch. At most it may add the ability to turn off your DRLs.
On the other hand if you get it and the DRL stuff doesn't work correctly you can swop out the controls from your old one and the new one. The Dimmer, DRL and Coming Home buttons are separate from the knob for the head lights and fog lights. If you know the part number of your current switch I may be able to get out the right part number for the new switch.


----------

